# Checking this out!!



## Reina_mama (9 mo ago)

IEP Transition to Middle School- What to expect in the IEP for your child's transition.


During this Facebook live I will go over the 3 sections of the an IEP that will most likely be changing as your child enters middle school. After a short presentation (10- 15 minutes) I will offer...




fb.me


----------

